# WIP:Brisket Slicer (Briskethiki)i



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

As some of you know, I spent a day with Hoss in the spring, He was kind enough to let me forge my own damascus and teach me some of the ins and outs of knife making. I've been traveling so much lately that I haven't had much time to work on the knife we started on that day. This was the first week I had time to spend on it and I am almost there. I wasn't happy with the finish I put on the knife before I etched it, so removed it and will start over this weekend. The handle also needs to be cut to length and finished. 

































I had much more luck on making the handle after I decided not to use the belt sander.


----------



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

I would like to thank Hoss again for an experience of a lifetime.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 26, 2011)

Ahh, the traditional japanese Briskethiki! Haha, looks good man.


----------



## Lefty (May 26, 2011)

Looks awesome! That must have been one hell of an experience!
How did you make the handle without a beltsander? A table saw?


----------



## heirkb (May 26, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Looks awesome! That must have been one hell of an experience!
> How did you make the handle without a beltsander? A table saw?


 
I was wondering about the same thing. How do you shape the block into an octagon without a belt sander?


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2011)

Wow looks great! A little belly works wonders on a big brisket.


----------



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Looks awesome! That must have been one hell of an experience!
> How did you make the handle without a beltsander? A table saw?


 
You guys will have to be patient on that one. Its going to be my little secret until I tackle the wa conversion on my Hiro Shiro. When I do that one, I will post a tutorial with pictures. Its actually very simple and only takes me about 15 minutes to shape the handle. Drilling hole is another story all together. What a pain. I think I need to try a mortising bit next time.


----------



## heirkb (May 26, 2011)

I look forward to the tutorial! 
Is the mortise on wa handles an oval shape instead of a square/rectangle?


----------



## chazmtb (May 26, 2011)

300mm?


----------



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

chazmtb said:


> 300mm?


 
270 or so. I had a couple of rookie mishaps so it may be short a few millimeters.


----------



## SpikeC (May 26, 2011)

I have done the bevels with a #60 1/2 Stanley block plane, butt a miter plane works too!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 26, 2011)

Nice looking knife Tom - very nice!


----------



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Nice looking knife Tom - very nice!


 
You guys will never have to compete with me. Considering how much time it takes me to make a knife, even if I could get Kramer prices, I would be making less than minimum wage.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 26, 2011)

What's wrong with minimum wage....plenty of us are used to it.


----------



## Potato42 (May 26, 2011)

Nice! I bet that's one you'll never sell. You're a lucky man. I hear ya on the minimum wage thing. Every time I decide I'm going to DIY something, it usually costs me more money, more time, and far more headache than if I had just gone off the shelf. I like to think the results are worth it though. I look forward to seeing how it shapes up.


----------



## RRLOVER (May 26, 2011)

Looking Good Tom:thumbsup2:Is the blade san mai?


----------



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> Looking Good Tom:thumbsup2:Is the blade san mai?


 

Nope, solid damascus.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 26, 2011)

Tickets! Get your tickets to the gun show!!!


----------

